# Cheap indoor UHF OTA antenna recommendations?



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks to the cretins at Lin, I don't get the local NBC affiliate in HD through satellite so I need to look into an OTA solution for that one station. Fortunately, it's the one station which has a close enough transmitter to these boonies (about 10 miles away) that I think I can get away with a simple indoor antenna (all the others are 60 miles away but I get those on satellite so they aren't a concern). 

It's a UHF station (channel 14.1) and it's the only one I'm particularly concerned about picking up. 

Based on this information: 10 miles away, cheap indoor antenna, good for UHF -- would anyone have any recommendations? 

Have I mentioned that Lin sucks?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Zenith Silver Sensor.


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

I Got The Terk Amplified Indoor. Works Great. Bought On Amazon For About $35. Delivered To My Door In 2 Days.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Circuit City sells a Philips which works pretty well for one guy I know.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks, all. I just remembered I have an old $10ish cheap RCA indoor antenna with UHF loop and small extendable rabbit ears in a box in the garage, so I just went out to try it.

I'm getting a rock-solid consistent signal reading of 77 with this antenna off the HR20-700 I use with D*. No matter how I rotate the antenna, no matter how I position the loop and where I put it on top of the entertainment center...77.

Does anyone know if picture quality would improve much if a better antenna got (say) closer to 85 or 90? If 77 is good enough to pull in a picture that can't be much improved, no need to spend more money. But if a stronger signal will improve the picture, I don't mind spending a few more bucks.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I'm using GS-1100 non amped....they work great!! use two of them tied together with a backwards splitter to combine them!! perfect! $16 apiece for GS-1100!! I found some great stand alone HDTV tuners for $50 bucks too!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

77 max reading on a HR20 is a software/hardware bug. Your signal is higher, and probably 100 if you are only 10 miles away. as long as the picture isn't breaking up, you are good to go.


----------

